# Opion on the Reverso



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

So, I have been eyeballing JLC Reverso for more then a year now and Really love the way they look, but I have two problems.

My first problem is that I am attracted to sport watches more son then dress, and the other is I mostly wear jeans even to the office. Now I do wear either a polo or button down shirts at the office, but they are usually very casual and some of my shirts are or contain colors outside of the more neutral blues, browns and greens. I am afraid that the Reverso just does not look right when wearing jeans and non-neutral color shirts.

The model I am currently looking at is the Reverso Classic Medium Duoface Small Seconds on brown leather strap.

Here are a few pictures of the watch on my wrist.
Sorry, no full body pictures of the watch on my wrist. Trust me. You really don't want to see that ;-)

























My other dilemmas are that I am a bit of a watch and movement snob, I like my watches to be water resistant beyond 3atm and just have to have lume on the watch.

I have been trying to move a little more towards dressier watches with a bit of sport flair or sport watches with a bit of dress flair.
Yet, I always seem to be pulled back into the all sports models. I also like auto-winders, but I do have one manual wind watch in my collection that can go 3 days without having to wind the watch.

I am also now eyeballing the New Cartier Santos Blue dial that is a 2019 pre-SIHH release. Looking gorgeous and and the nice thing there is that the Ad that carries JLC also carries Cartier.

Now, I don't dive nor do I do anything outdoors that requires a sports watch on a regular basses. I just like them. But when I am doing something outside that is very active or could damage a watch, I wear a G-Shock or my Sekio Padi Turtle.

So, with that said I am just looking for opinions and comments based on your experiences revolving around watches and how they look and work in the real world.


----------



## watch.fiend (Dec 20, 2018)

I think you’re right - the JLC is a great watch but it doesn’t work very well with casual clothing. What else do you have? This is an obvious suggestion, but have you thought about a vintage DJ 36 or a Cartier Tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

I can wear mine with polos and jeans, but not with shorts or cargos. My old DJII went with everything, but that’s one of the reasons why I sold it.....I was bored of it. 

As part of a 2-3 watch collection, the reverso is perfect. If you are a snappy dresser, it may be the only watch you need. 

If watches were clothes the reverso would be an unstructured navy linen suit.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac Uwins (Mar 3, 2018)

I reckon on that brown strap it would work with pretty much anything, short of sportswear. In my eyes the 3atm isn't really a problem, it's enough for rain/the odd splash when washing hands etc.. which is really all you need for a watch you don't plan to be super active in. As for lume the black does actually have some I believe. 

I do also love the santos, albeit the medium size. It is similar to the reverso in that it is traditionally a tool watch (reverso for polo, santos for piloting) that in most people's eyes is now a dress watch, so to be honest I'd just go for which ever one you prefer as both are great. If I had to pick one for you though, I guess the santos as it probably fits your wardrobe a bit better.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Guys, I appreciate your feedback as it helps in making a more informed decision. I am not what one would call a snappy dresser (prep in my era). I wear mostly jeans and cargo pants even to the office, and when not at work, my shirt is not tucked. I don't do this to be a slob or because I am lazy. I do this because I carry concealed and a tucked shirt does not conceal very well. so sports watches just seem a natural choice here, yet I do want to move more towards classic watch designs that align more along the dress spectrum yet retain some sportiness. 

I have looked at the DJs and think they are beautiful yet boring and knowing myself would soon find myself flipping the watch. But, I do have a Milgauss Z-Blue that fills the DJ roll without being boring. So I am good there.

I also have the following:
Longines Heritage 1832
Longines Railroad (Basel 2016 novelty)
IWC Le Petit Prince XVIII Blue dial w/brown strap
Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight on dark brown OEM strap
Panerai Black Seal PAM183 on a custom brown strap
Sekio Padi Turtle


So I have a broad range of 3-hand sport type watches with at least one dress watch being the Longines Heritage, with the watches ranging in size from 39 mm to 45 mm.

My eventual goal as I get older is to get to a point were I have three watches in my collection.
A diver (right now that would be the Tudor)
The Longines Railroad (sentimental value)
A Sporty dress watch (one that can be worn daily with just about any clothing other then beachwear)
And possible a beater (right now that would be the Sekio Turtle, but could end up being a Breitling Aerospace or other similar watch)

So, with all this said, between the two watches that Cartier Santos is the better option between the two watches I am considering. I could even go steel and gold in the current with the Santos line without being overbearing.

That is where I am at right now.


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

I think that's a good decision. I'm in cargo's right now with a long t shirt and as the photos show..diver and chrono good....reverso not so good 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

Looking at your collection, it seems as if you have most bases covered apart from “dressy”. You have good taste! Have you considered Glashutte Original Panolunar watches, or a JLC Ultra Thin Moon? They’d spice things up a bit! I have similar taste to you and I must say I’m leaning towards either a moon phase or world timer for the next one....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Saxmonkey, thanks for the pictures. Really gives you an idea of how the Reverso may not be the best choice. But, I am really liking the Reverso with the brown strap, yet it won't look right in all situations.

Now the El Primero you have in one photo looks really good. I've thought about those watches but have not committed since I like to see a watch in person and try it on before making a decision to purchase.

As for the Ultra Thin Moon and Panoluner; I have seen and handled the JLC and feel it is a beautiful piece, but I have not connected with it. And I have yet to handle a GO, though the PanoLunar would be the GO I'd go for.

My mind is still stuck on the Reverso with the Cartier a close second. We'll see how things shake out after SIHH and Basel this year since I don't plan on making the purchase until later in the year.

And just for reference, here is what I am wear today, which works well with today's choice in clothing. The Reverso on the brown strap would look ok I suppose. A little photo shop work (poorly done) will give me a better idea. Why not just go to the AD and put the watch on, take a photo? well, the AD is two hours away and seems a bit of a long drive just for a photo.









Thanks again for the input.It helps to clarify and muddy the water at the same time if you know what I mean.


----------



## spidaman (Dec 24, 2011)

That Duoface is beautiful, and ticks a lot of the boxes you have specified.

No watch works well in all situations, and your collection already covers most of the bases. I would think the Duoface would work with almost everything except a T-shirt. Any collared shirt should be ok, even untucked with shorts.

My JLC is a black dial MUT Moon, and it dresses down surprisingly well.

Maybe save up for a VC Overseas or APRO?

Cheers!


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Reverso was conceived as a sports watch. The whole idea was so polo players could flip it over when playing so the crystal was underneath and didn't get broken by a wayward mallet or polo ball. With a Casa Fagliano brown strap my Reverso Tribute to 1931 (modeled after the original Reverso) has the versatility to be either a casual or dress watch.


----------



## bsh_watch (Sep 29, 2017)

Saxmonkey said:


> Looking at your collection, it seems as if you have most bases covered apart from "dressy". You have good taste! Have you considered Glashutte Original Panolunar watches, or a JLC Ultra Thin Moon? They'd spice things up a bit! I have similar taste to you and I must say I'm leaning towards either a moon phase or world timer for the next one....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The JLC Ultra Thin is a fantastic piece - very understated on the wrist but still with enough of the right type of flair to add to any dressy occasion. I have a JLC Master Control Date, which I would also add to the consideration set - it's pretty quiet and calm on the wrist like the Ultra Thin but also is quite thin as well...gets lost under a shirt cuff but still has the sector dial and blued hands to set it apart a bit.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

One of the very few times I've spotted a Reverso in public was on the wrist of a tourist in downtown DC. He was wearing shorts, sandals, and maybe a polo shirt. Like Blue Note said, its original intent was to be a sports watch, and it looked completely at home on this guy's wrist -- comfortable and unobtrusive. No daily-wear watch should be bulky, IMO.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

One of my mate used a reverso to perform quick change face "magic"


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm sorry I read this thread because now I discovered I've been wearing my Reverso TT1931 on a brown Fagliano strap improperly. ;-) I'm retired and wear almost exclusively, depending on the season, polos and knit long sleeve collarless shirts with shorts, jeans, and khakis. As has already been mentioned before, the Reverso was designed originally as a sports watch, and that is how I wear it in a rotation with my Speedy. For full disclosure I've never been accused of being a fashion plate, but I don't care and have really enjoyed wearing my Reverso the five years I've owned it.

I have only worn my Reverso with the original black alligator strap twice and that was at both of my children's weddings. I probably committed a fashion faux paux then, wearing a watch with my tux. I really feel a brown strap makes a difference and dresses down the Reverso, but this is all just my opinion and the choice is yours.


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

The TT1931 is a great watch for everyday use esp with that gorgeous strap, my Duoface came on black croc, which does limit it a bit, so I got the JLC Matt green croc and a tan one from Camille fournet....still not quite casual enough for me! I need a more waxy vintage type of thing....still looking










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Reverso is the original sports watch. 

I dont't think it's that dressy so get it and enjoy it!


----------



## melb (May 20, 2013)

That 1931 is awesome!
I need the second hand though.


----------



## Larry Darrell (Dec 18, 2013)

I disagree that the Reverso wears well as a casual watch and definitely is not a sports watch as understood today. If you are part of the English aristocracy playing polo in the 1930s it qualifies as a sports watch. Unless you wear black tie to dinner at home, the Reverso is not a sports watch. I speak from experience. I bought my Reverso GT with the hopes that it could serve that purpose as I didn't want my first nice watch to be a Rolex. There's simply no way you wear a Reverso to throw a football, play golf, or go swimming. The rectangular face also lends itself heavily if not exclusively to a dress watch. Could you wear it with a pair of nice shorts, a button down, and leather sandals at a resort? I suppose. But overall, there are watches that do a much better job of dressing up and dressing down e.g. Datejust, Yachtmaster, Daytona, Royal Oak, Overseas, Aquanaut, and Nautilus. I have honed my collection into 3 watches that don't compete for wrist time - ND Sub on an oysterflex, two tone DJ with fluted bezel on jubilee bracelet, and Reverso GT on polished stingray strap. The Sub is my casual watch. The DJ is my dressy sports watch that can be dressed up or down. And the Reverso is my dress watch that I wear anytime I have black dress shoes on. But ultimately it's like pizza toppings. There are no right answers. Just what you like. Do you.


----------



## Larry Darrell (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's another way to think about it. The Reverso and Tank are the two most popular rectangular watches. A non-WIS would not recognize the difference between a Tank and a Reverso, and nobody considers the Tank a sportswatch. Yes, the Tank is dressier than the Reverso due to the Roman numerals and the cabochon, but that doesn't make the Reverso a sportswatch.

When I saw Pierce Bronsan wearing a Reverso in the Thomas Crown Affair, it removed any misconceptions I had about the Reverso working well as a casual watch.


----------



## Whacky (Apr 17, 2010)

@Mirco, out of curiosity, what size wrist do you have?

Frankly, i think the Reverso is extremely flexible depending on the strap you are wearing it with. 

If you are wearing the factory black alligator strap, it will be a sophisticated dress piece, but not casual at all.
If you are wearing it with a tan ostrich, it will be more casual, lighter look. 
If you are wearing it with a calfskin strap other than the beautiful Fagliano strap, it will be more casual. 


I think the strap is key to this piece. 

At its heart, its a sport watch....assuming your sport is Polo


----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

I will concede that maybe sports watch is not the right term even though I have tossed a football and played catch wearing my Reverso as well as wearing it at the gun range. I don't play golf and have never had a desire to swim or take a shower with any of my "nice" watches, however. As I said before I consider a Reverso on a brown strap a perfectly acceptable casual watch, but as you said it is really up to each individual to decide for themselves.

However, I personally don"t find that a fictional character wearing a Reverso with a tux as a persuasive argument that a Reverso is _only_ a dress watch when a real person like Gen. Douglas MacArthur wore his all of the time when in uniform.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Whacky, my wrist size is 7 1/4" or roughly 18 cm in dia.

And I too feel the Reverso is more dress then sport, yet I really like the design, and the model I am interested in which comes on a brown calfskin strap looks far more casual then those on more formal looking leather straps.

But, the Reverso has competition. The Cartier Santos blue dial and now the just released Santos Chrono with fully lumed dial. Both watches easily dress up or down since they both come with a strap and bracelet. 

Decisions, Decisions..


----------



## Kingtiger81 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have the TT1931 with the casa strap and it wears well with jeans and button up. It is a sports watch by heritage but it wears a bit more formal. I wouldn't wear it with a t-shirt and shorts but I think a polo is perfectly fine. Maybe a duo would be a good fit as you can wear the black side for evening and more formal situations. 

You mentioned the Santos. It's definitely more sporty but that thing is a scratch magnet.


----------



## tredstone (Apr 29, 2016)

The Reverso should clearly not be mistaken for a casual tool watch, but I see no issue with using it for everyday wear. I haven't seen the Reverso all that much on film and TV, but the two most significant examples I can think of (Thomas Crown and Mad Men), they are worn for the duration of the movie or season, with various outfits dressy and casual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Darrell (Dec 18, 2013)

Touche cfracing. I've never understood why people who brag about the Sub being a true tool watch and then turnaround and claim it can be worn with a Tux because James Bond did.


----------



## Larry Darrell (Dec 18, 2013)

Well put, tredstone. It works with as long as you are dressed smart - casual or dressy.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

If you like the JLC Reverso, I say rock it with jeans and polo/t-shirt and chalk it up as “sprezzatura.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whacky (Apr 17, 2010)

Definitely not a tool watch. Seems far too delicate. Not sure how polo players didn't destroy these things back in the day. 

But can work with pretty much everything minus gym clothes in my book.


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

Working well today with brown chinos and a rugby shirt!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLRIDES (Aug 28, 2015)

While the Reverso is more "dress" than "casual" in modern perception, the notion that it is not acceptable worn with casual attire is absurd. The Reverso looks fantastic with a nice pair of jeans and corresponding shirt, or nice summer shorts.

Which my definition of casual is not sloppy thread barren clothes and flip flops, which would definitely look out of place.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

The reverso with cargo trousers, adidas NMDs and a white sweatshirt.....it works!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

It seems like the tool watch has given way to the sport watch in many peoples minds. There was a time when a 40mm hunk of steal that wears like a tank was not considered a ‘sport watch.’

The Reverso is definitely a sport watch that looks great casually. A lot of it depends on the strap as black gator gives a different look than tan calf. 

Ya if you want to wear it mountain biking or deep sea diving it would be out of place. But shorts and sneakers on the weekend works perfectly fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

+1 for 1931


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

A Very Classic watch which in the earlier days of suits etc was well placed. In the time of Jeans and T Shirts its a little too dressy...Great Watch though and like I said Classic that will always have it's place in the Watch World..

Take care all..


----------



## JFerraro819 (Oct 11, 2018)

a little bit chunky but still makes a nice dress watch


----------

